

Startup Visa Canada aims to upgrade immigration policy - bretthopper
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/sb-tools/small-business-briefing/startup-visa-canada-aims-to-upgrade-immigration-policy/article2143163/

======
lucisferre
Very glad to hear this. It's getting harder and harder to compete with "the
valley" the U.S. startup Visa was just going to make it even more attractive.

